# Diet weight loss and hba1c



## pinkemz (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all,
Since christmas i have put a stone on i know awful innit? I am really struggling to loose weight and get my hba1c down. Anyone with any tips. Foods to avoid etc. Anyone following any plans?


----------



## macast (Feb 17, 2011)

so sorry to hear that you are struggling with your weight.  

I don't know what your eating plan is ... or your exercise plan.... but can only tell you how I have managed to lose weight

I have struggled for years with my weight ... saying I couldn't lose it.  but since diagnosis in early January I have been very strict with myself and cut out all 'empty' foods such as cake, biscuits, chocolate, pastry etc.... they serve no purpose any more in my life.  the bread I eat is organic with lots of seeds and I limit it to one or two slices at the most.... keeping the loaf in the freezer and just taking out what I need.  my other carbs are mainly from good fresh veggies and fruit.  I don't feel hungry like I did before (I could eat for England!!! and was always hungry).  I feel that it was cutting out sugar that made such a difference.  I make sure I have at least 30 minutes of exercise each day which includes walking, and 'playing' on the Wii...... and the result of all that is the loss of one stone in weight in 6 weeks!!

hope that this helps    good luck pinkemz..... hope you find what works for you x


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi 

You could join us in the WLG for some good advice and support whilst you are trying. Checking in each week and logging your weight will help you keep an eye on whether a regular small loss is being achieved.

Also as well as food, remember exercise is equally important to lose weight, but the exercise should be consistent, rather than hit and miss - eg 5 days a week 1/2 hour walk with 2 rest days built in.

It is also a good idea to do measurements as often a loss isn't seen but you may be trimmer (this has happened to me through exercise).

With regards to weight loss diet, I have been on a course recently which suggests a small dinner plate with half the plate filled with veg, 1/4 with protein and 1/4 with carbs e.g new potato, wholewheat pasta or brown rice.

I hope this helps. Remember though everyone is different so it really is about finding what works for you. Have you cut out all the empty food - eg sweets, icecream, biscuits, sugary drinks? That is where i would start first. Then think portion sizes.


----------



## AJLang (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi I'm type 1 as well and following the Weightwatchers Proplus Points. I've lost twelve pounds in weight since the beginning of the year but have also done a lot of walking and have also started swimming.  I find WW propoints particularly helpful as I can allocate points for when I need more when I have a hypo.  I try to keep to just Lucozade when having a hypo but my brain sometimes insists that it also needs chocolate as well as until my BG is back up!  but at least I can allocate propoints to it.  I'm not advocating weightwatchers but it is certainly working for me.  Good luck with your weight loss


----------

